# Hideous



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

This is one ugly old Hymer, but weirdly i can't help but kind of like it.

< Hymer >

Lee


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Make a great retro classic! £600 for a refurb to bring it up to date and another grand for cookers, sink and fridge! £2500 for a modern retro look camper works out cheap!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Made me smile when I saw it. Sort of cute, in an ugly kind of way.

You know you want it, you really do ...

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Come on all it needs is someone to love it and spend a bit on it.
Its a classic --now can you imagine how people will flock round it to have a look--come on it will make a great talking point etc etc. :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Nuke will need a van when Swift eventually get their loaner back.

I can just see this Hymer with the MHF logo on the side :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Reminds me of a Vauxhall Viva with a caravan stuck on top.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> Sort of cute, in an ugly kind of way.


That's an excellent description.



geraldandannie said:


> You know you want it, you really do ...


Please don't encourage me 

Lee


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Brings back memories, looks like its on a Bedford CF.

I wonder if its got the old 3 speed box that had reverse gear where 1st gear normally is. 

If so, worth checking the rear end for damage. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It DOES look like an old Viva doesnt it.

I bet its a pig to drive though, No power steering, non servo brakes, non turbo engine.

Not at the top of my desire list BUT I bet someone is drooling over it !!


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

any of the above posters with aircon :lol: mine don't! its got that. i'm looking for something smaller,..........perhaps not.
simon


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks like its got aircon - worth summat to somebody! Cute!


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

personally I thinks its a complete dog - but judging by the bidding frenzy I have no taste at all!


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

peejay said:


> Brings back memories, looks like its on a Bedford CF.
> 
> I wonder if its got the old 3 speed box that had reverse gear where 1st gear normally is.
> 
> ...


Yes, looks like a CF to me too. The grille, the steering wheel ..... I don't think the CFs had a three speed box though; they had a four speed on the latest CAs .....

Harvey


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Ugly Hymer*

 Ciao tutti,
but if it's a 1979 Hymer, would it be liekly that it was built on UK produced chassis? More probably an old Merc. I think.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

It IS a CF-well, an Opel Blitz actually. :wink: 
I think it looks great. There is a big interest in Classic Campers now.


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Would make an attractive skip


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Sort of reminds me of the 'mystery machine', that pink van they had in the scooby doo cartoons


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

It might look " Hideous" but.......the interesting thing about folk who have "older or classic" motorhomes is that, believe it or not, they have just as good a time when away in them as those who "just have to" have the latest model...... a sunset watched from a £900 1979 Hymer will look just as good as from a £60000 one :wink: ... and the £59100 left over will buy a lot of TLC, beer and wine.

Mike


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Waleem said:


> It IS a CF-well, an Opel Blitz actually. :wink:
> I think it looks great. There is a big interest in Classic Campers now.


I was about to comment that it definitely has a CF grille and steering wheel, but may be an 'Opel' version of the Bedford when I read Waleem's above .......... did they really call it a 'Blitz'? !

Harvey


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> It might look " Hideous" but.......the interesting thing about folk who have "older or classic" motorhomes is that, believe it or not, they have just as good a time when away in them as those who "just have to" have the latest model...... a sunset watched from a £900 1979 Hymer will look just as good as from a £60000 one :wink: ... and the £59100 left over will buy a lot of TLC, beer and wine.
> 
> Mike


Here here !


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

ingram said:


> did they really call it a 'Blitz'? !
> 
> Harvey


Yes they did-honestly!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

ingram said:


> Yes, looks like a CF to me too. The grille, the steering wheel ..... I don't think the CFs had a three speed box though; they had a four speed on the latest CAs .....
> 
> Harvey


Hi Harvey, they did - the RAF used to have CF minbuses in the early 70's with the 3 cog box. 
Jump in, ram it into where 1st normally is, let the clutch out and shoot backwards into the wall behind! The interior engine covers used to fly off as well if you thrashed them.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bedford_CF

..and then there were the BMC JU250's, dreadful things with a clutch like a switch - it was either on or off with no in between :wink:

Pete


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Weird, i just clicked the link now and it states that bidding has ended, yesterday it had nearly two days left, also it states no bids and a starting price of £100


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Either didn't want to risk it going for pennies, or someone has bought it off ebay with a cash deal.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> Either didn't want to risk it going for pennies, or someone has bought it off ebay with a cash deal.


yeh, i reckon someone bought it as earlier today it had reached over £1,000 and his buy it now was £1100

Lee


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Hymer Blitz*

Last time we were at Bad Waldsee we saw two of these being serviced there!
Both were in great condition as well.

Happy Travels


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

peejay said:


> ingram said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, looks like a CF to me too. The grille, the steering wheel ..... I don't think the CFs had a three speed box though; they had a four speed on the latest CAs .....
> ...


Thanks Pete, I stand corrected: I suppose I can't know *everything*!  

My first car was a 1934 Austin Ruby with a 'sharp' clutch: only about two inches movement on the pedal; 'in or out'. and no synchromesh either ... a bit off topic now.

Harvey


----------

